# Autoblog, Motor Trend, and KBB A3 Reviews



## JeffreyC (Feb 28, 2014)

http://www.autoblog.com/2014/03/10/2015-audi-a3-review-first-drive/


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Autoblog's Michael Harley said:


> Audi has moved the MMI unit's hardware to the glovebox area, freeing up valuable space on the lower portion on the dashboard. This has allowed designers to place two cupholders in front of the transmission lever (PRND/S). The redesigned MMI controls, with integrated MMI Touch for handwriting recognition on the top of the dial, take center stage on the console just aft of the S-tronic lever. The latest version of MMI, with its aluminum switches, buttons and dials, is visually clean, and it has intuitive software with controls that are easy to operate by touch. *Your author currently considers it the best user interface in the industry.*


Not bad.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Autoblog's Michael Harley said:


> The all-new 2015 Audi A3 sedan is a very good C-segment premium sedan – maybe the best – but that accolade comes with a long list of caveats. Its engineering, platform, powerplant and powertrain are outstanding, but its second row seating is cramped, its styling unadventurous and its standard equipment list perplexing. *We genuinely enjoyed driving it, but it was disheartening to look at our test car's $37,195 as-tested price, only to insert a steel ignition key into the column, manually adjust the climate control, squint from headlight glare in the mirrors at night and then fumble without map lights.*


He makes a good point. I wonder how much rage it would induce to tell him that even the top S3 gets that antiquated switchblade key.


----------



## JeffreyC (Feb 28, 2014)

*Motor Trend Review*

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/sedans/1403_2015_audi_a3_20t_quattro_first_test/


----------



## Bamm1 (Oct 17, 2013)

JeffreyC said:


> http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/sedans/1403_2015_audi_a3_20t_quattro_first_test/


"It bewilderingly weighs just 44 pounds less than the biggest and portliest-in-rodeo Regal"

CURB WEIGHT: 3630 lb


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Bamm1 said:


> "It bewilderingly weighs just 44 pounds less than the biggest and portliest-in-rodeo Regal"
> 
> CURB WEIGHT: 3630 lb


Something's not right, I figure. There's no way.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Well at least motortrend got a better trim level to review. Autoblog looks to have gotten a stripped 2.0T quattro, which is an odd configuration to me.


----------



## JeffreyC (Feb 28, 2014)

*KBB Review*

http://www.kbb.com/car-news/all-the...entry-audi-now-shaped-for-america/2000010452/


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Jason Allan said:


> At its starting sticker price of $29,900 plus destination, the 2015 Audi A3 has a turbocharged 1.8-liter, 170-horsepower engine, *7-speed dual-clutch automatic transmission*, front-wheel drive, leather seats, panoramic moonroof, Bluetooth connectivity and a retractable 7-inch display with Audi MMI control.


Derr... huh?!


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> Derr... huh?!


He's that good of a driver he found another gear 

BTW the info display in the cluster..... is it standard ? or with Navi option only ?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Boosted 01 R said:


> He's that good of a driver he found another gear
> 
> BTW the info display in the cluster..... is it standard ? or with Navi option only ?


Standard, but the Product Information Book states that it's monochrome without the 7" infotainment display (ergo, without navigation).


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

People are destroying the car on autoblog. I have to admit that the particular car they got looks exceptionally boring.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

the blue does look pretty though . Gray is also nice though...decisions, decisions!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dustinvandeman said:


> People are destroying the car on autoblog. I have to admit that the particular car they got looks exceptionally boring.


Probably much the same crowd that lauds the CLA for it's high style. Pardon me while I take no offense to the opinions of the segment who appreciates garish design.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Probably much the same crowd that lauds the CLA for it's high style. Pardon me while I take no offense to the opinions of the segment who appreciates garish design.


The CLA only looks really good when you add the sport package to it, which comes with those AMG rims. The base model looks a little blase.


----------



## BandwidthExceeded (Mar 10, 2014)

JeffreyC said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/2014/03/10/2015-audi-a3-review-first-drive/





> Two versions of the A3 sedan will roll into showrooms next month. The standard 1.8T model (base price $29,900), which is only offered with front-wheel drive, features a turbocharged, 1.8-liter inline-four rated at 170 horsepower and 200 pound-feet of torque. The higher-grade 2.0T models (base price $32,900) are fitted with a turbocharged 2.0-liter four, rated at 220 hp and 258 lb-ft. *The more powerful engine is only offered with Audi's full-time Quattro all-wheel-drive system*, and the company's six-speed S-tronic dual-clutch gearbox is standard across the board – no manual transmission is to be offered in North America.


Is this an error? Isn't this confirmed to be Haldex, not Torqsen, so not "full time"?


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

The reviews are kind of disappointing in my opinion. With that said, I like the conservative styling and interior design. I also really loved the performance of the car when I drove it a couple of weeks ago. The 17" tires make it look cheap though.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BandwidthExceeded said:


> Is this an error? Isn't this confirmed to be Haldex, not Torqsen, so not "full time"?


Yep- error. It's the front-biased (though more seamlessly so than prior generations) fifth-gen Haldex outfit. :thumbup:

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dustinvandeman said:


> The reviews are kind of disappointing in my opinion. With that said, I like the conservative styling and interior design. I also really loved the performance of the car when I drove it a couple of weeks ago. The 17" tires make it look cheap though.


AoA would've done well to at least give the same spec to all of the magazines for testing.


----------



## BandwidthExceeded (Mar 10, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Yep- error. It's the front-biased (though more seamlessly so than prior generations) fifth-gen Haldex outfit. :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Thought so.

Thanks! I have been lurking for a while now and when I saw that, I wanted to confirm. My local Audi guy was under the impression the A3 was Haldex, but still full time. I told him I did not think that was true, but seeing it repeated in the review made me question it.


----------



## BandwidthExceeded (Mar 10, 2014)

I also hope this isn't as bad as it sounds:



> We didn't find the dual-clutch gearbox to be as smooth at parking lot speeds as a traditional torque converter automatic (there were occasional brief jerky moments when the clutch engaged)


That is how I would describe my 2011 CVT Fiesta, and it was one of the worst things about it.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

BandwidthExceeded said:


> I also hope this isn't as bad as it sounds:
> 
> 
> 
> That is how I would describe my 2011 CVT Fiesta, and it was one of the worst things about it.


That's like saying a manual isn't as smooth as a torque converter automatic, any transmission with a mechanical clutch is going to guess what? Feel mechanical. The DSG has been known to be a little jerky at low speeds but they've improved on it quite a bit so I wouldn't worry about it. The S-tronic/DSG is probably second only to the PDK in the market right now (ignoring supercars).


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I actually sort of like the mechanical feedback.


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

i think autoblog nailed the review. i obviously haven't driven the car. but all their other observations are pretty much how i feel. 

and the comments are representative of how an average car enthusiast will react to this car. i agree with a lot of the comments. specially the "boring and cheap looking" ones.

i'm 100% not buying an A3 sedan. the only way i get a new A3 is if Audi brings the Sportback, and even then it better be at least as roomy as my current A3.


----------



## outshined (Jul 30, 2011)

Based on the Autoblog review car it looks like the 7" screen will be available on the Premium trim with Nav, contrary to the 5.8" shown in the AUDIUSA configurator. That's a bit of good news I suppose.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

I can confirm the Premium with Nav I drove today had the 7" screen, just no 3D navigation.



outshined said:


> Based on the Autoblog review car it looks like the 7" screen will be available on the Premium trim with Nav, contrary to the 5.8" shown in the AUDIUSA configurator. That's a bit of good news I suppose.


----------



## outshined (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool. Thank you


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Autoblog's Michael Harley
> The all-new 2015 Audi A3 sedan is a very good C-segment premium sedan – maybe the best – but that accolade comes with a long list of caveats. Its engineering, platform, powerplant and powertrain are outstanding, but its second row seating is cramped,* its styling unadventurous *and its standard equipment list perplexing. We genuinely enjoyed driving it, but it was disheartening to look at our test car's $37,195 as-tested price, only to insert a steel ignition key into the column, manually adjust the climate control, squint from headlight glare in the mirrors at night and then fumble without map lights.




I LOVE the look of the car. I think it'll be one of the best looking cars on the road. Since when does a car need to be ostentatious to look good? It's a pretty secksi car, that doesn't scream LOOK AT ME. To me that's a huge plus.


----------



## outshined (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, they have to write something. Read enough reviews and you'll notice patterns and catch phrases for any car.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

that a3 at autoblog really does look so bland. i have to agree with the commenters.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The DarkSide said:


> I LOVE the look of the car. I think it'll be one of the best looking cars on the road. Since when does a car need to be ostentatious to look good? It's a pretty secksi car, that doesn't scream LOOK AT ME. To me that's a huge plus.


Me too. Others can feel free to chase the overwrought styling of other _cars du jour_ on their three-year lease cycles. I want something that will look current throughout several fads.

As an example, I really like Hyundai's styling *today*​, but I can tell it's something that won't look fresh to me in a few years.


----------



## outshined (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a feeling most of the negative comments are from people who wouldn't actually buy an A3 anyway.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

MaX PL said:


> that a3 at autoblog really does look so bland. i have to agree with the commenters.


needs premium plus or prestige. I hope later on Audi will offer the S-line package as a standalone thing so that even base models can get the option if so desired. Or at least equip the Premium Plus with standard S-line.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

dustinvandeman said:


> The reviews are kind of disappointing in my opinion. With that said, I like the conservative styling and interior design. I also really loved the performance of the car when I drove it a couple of weeks ago. The 17" tires make it look cheap though.


Are you disappointed that they don't like the car, or that they publishing incorrect information? :laugh:



Dan Halen said:


> I actually sort of like the mechanical feedback.


edit- I was in the GTI yesterday with the wife driving and at one point the car jerked pretty badly from a stop and she was cursing the DSG. I tried to explain to her it was a manual clutch and just like people sometimes it doesn't smoothly accelerate out of 1st. :laugh: (She hates autos)


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

The DarkSide said:


> I LOVE the look of the car. I think it'll be one of the best looking cars on the road. Since when does a car need to be ostentatious to look good? It's a pretty secksi car, that doesn't scream LOOK AT ME. To me that's a huge plus.


This, and especially this...



The DarkSide said:


> It's a pretty secksi car, that doesn't scream LOOK AT ME. To me that's a huge plus.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Autoweek just put this up today

http://www.autoweek.com/article/201...remium-review-notes&utm_campaign=awdailydrive

I like to see this...

_"The platform is damn impressive; flog this A3 and it really comes into its own -- the DSG and turbo combo work perfectly together, and I have high hopes for MQB -- the new VW Group architecture -- after spending time behind the wheel. It's insanely stiff without beating you to death on every bump and pothole. More impressively, it doesn't get upset by those bumps and potholes, just crashing through them and getting on with the business of going fast. I was consistently surprised by how easy the Audi was to blast around in even on our horrible late-winter city streets; I'd love to get this thing on a road course and just hammer it."_

but definitely *NOT* this

_"The center console gets a texture which resembles some kind of woodgrain, but it too was black and so subtle it didn't break up the look in the least. Maybe it's just the combo or the trim package our tester came in (though it already has several thousand in options), but the interior just looks super cheap, even though everything necessary to do the job is present.

I'll have to spend some time playing with option packages and color choices, but as-tested, the Audi A3 is a delightful driver let down by its rental-car interior."_

and this is exactly why I like the car - the anti-Acura. Love that

_"Press the button to make the infotainment screen slip into the dashboard when you're done flipping through radio stations, and you're left with a clean, minimalistic expanse of…nothing, except for a few buttons. It's the anti-Acura. And that's great._


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> _"The center console gets a texture which resembles some kind of woodgrain, but it too was black and so subtle it didn't break up the look in the least. Maybe it's just the combo or the trim package our tester came in (though it already has several thousand in options), but the interior just looks super cheap, even though everything necessary to do the job is present.
> 
> I'll have to spend some time playing with option packages and color choices, but as-tested, the Audi A3 is a delightful driver let down by its rental-car interior."_


I sort of think they're confusing "spartan" with "cheap," and I can't say I blame them. We've all been conditioned to believe that the number of finishes, sheens, and buttons in a car is directly proportional to the price of said car.

There are very few things that feel cheap in the A3, IMO. I do wish they'd found a way to extend the textured black trim further back along the console, but it doesn't look out of place, IMO, as it is. In the earlier build cars, it was more of a dark grey rather than black. I'd have to look closer at the demo cars to say whether it's actually been changed.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I sort of think they're confusing "spartan" with "cheap," and I can't say I blame them. We've all been conditioned to believe that the number of finishes, sheens, and buttons in a car is directly proportional to the price of said car.
> 
> There are very few things that feel cheap in the A3, IMO. I do wish they'd found a way to extend the textured black trim further back along the console, but it doesn't look out of place, IMO, as it is. In the earlier build cars, it was more of a dark grey rather than black. I'd have to look closer at the demo cars to say whether it's actually been changed.


I agree with your first sentiment. I far prefer the Germanic spartan look to the over-buttonized cars from Japan, and even, in some cases, the US. I turned down an Infiniti G35x back in 2005 because the dash layout, to me, was a joke.

Be interested to see your impressions when you finally get some seat time in a production unit. I'll take your opinion (and others here) over a journalist who might have spent an hour with the car.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Be interested to see your impressions when you finally get some seat time in a production unit. I'll take your opinion (and others here) over a journalist who might have spent an hour with the car.


From what I could tell looking at one yesterday, it's not appreciably different than what I sat in at LA as far as material choices and such.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

davewg said:


> The center console gets a texture which resembles some kind of woodgrain, but it too was black and so subtle it didn't break up the look in the least. Maybe it's just the combo or the trim package our tester came in (though it already has several thousand in options), but the interior just looks super cheap, even though everything necessary to do the job is present.


This is precisely what I was getting at in my posting after driving the A3 last month. The dash/interior just seems barren, and I got the distinct feeling that it was designed that way to make it feel much larger inside than it actually was.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

caliatenza said:


> I hope later on Audi will offer the S-line package as a standalone thing so that even base models can get the option if so desired. Or at least equip the Premium Plus with standard S-line.


They will do this, in the last year this new chassis is on sale. 2020 or so.


----------



## Feligula (Feb 22, 2014)

TFLCar A3 Review

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PT-RjrnmGM&list=UU6S0jAvcapqJ48ZzLfva12g


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

Feligula said:


> TFLCar A3 Review
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PT-RjrnmGM&list=UU6S0jAvcapqJ48ZzLfva12g


I wonder why the 0-60 was so slow


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Feligula said:


> TFLCar A3 Review
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PT-RjrnmGM&list=UU6S0jAvcapqJ48ZzLfva12g





dustinvandeman said:


> I wonder why the 0-60 was so slow


I saw this too. I know the blue A3 was a 2.0T, but it wasn't clear if the silver one they ran the 0-60 on was a 1.8T or a 2.0T. That could account for the difference.

I also wonder the accuracy of the window mounted timer versus some of the more sophisticated tools.


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

davewg said:


> I saw this too. I know the blue A3 was a 2.0T, but it wasn't clear if the silver one they ran the 0-60 on was a 1.8T or a 2.0T. That could account for the difference.
> 
> I also wonder the accuracy of the window mounted timer versus some of the more sophisticated tools.



Both cars they had were the 2.0T


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

TFLCar 0-60 times are always slower then everyone else's, I wouldn't too much stock into it. All other publications are saying 5.5 0-60.


----------



## Feligula (Feb 22, 2014)

Canthoney said:


> TFLCar 0-60 times are always slower then everyone else's, I wouldn't too much stock into it. All other publications are saying 5.5 0-60.


The Edmund's review has a 1.2 second range (5.4 - 6.6 ) depending on how they tested.


0-60 mph (sec.)	5.8
0-60 with 1 foot of rollout (sec.)	5.4
0-60 mph, trac ON (sec.)	6.6


----------



## audivirgin (Jan 25, 2014)

That video finally shows a high quality video, of the chestnut brown interior. Think it looked really good. Might improve the wow factor of the cabin.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

audivirgin said:


> That video finally shows a high quality video, of the chestnut brown interior. Think it looked really good. Might improve the wow factor of the cabin.


I had the same thought. It looks great with the blue exterior as well. Might just sway me from Shiraz which I can't imagine looks good with anything buy grey or black inside.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Canthoney said:


> TFLCar 0-60 times are always slower then everyone else's, I wouldn't too much stock into it. All other publications are saying 5.5 0-60.


This!

I would not take their performance stats seriously at all, I haven't seen this particular review but I've seen others. They seem to go out of their way to get the slowest 0-60 possible and call it "real world testing", they test the car way above sea level, on an incline, and without launch control etc. They're a joke imo. Can you tell that I hate them?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

DaLeadBull said:


> This!
> 
> I would not take their performance stats seriously at all, I haven't seen this particular review but I've seen others. They seem to go out of their way to get the slowest 0-60 possible and call it "real world testing", they test the car way above sea level, on an incline, and without launch control etc. They're a joke imo. Can you tell that I hate them?


I do take issue with some of their tom-foolery. It's really not helpful to stuff a guy in a trunk to show capacity. I mostly check out the videos to see the cars, and take most of the "commentary" with a grain of salt. 

In this case their real world 0-60 was in California, so not as far above sea level as their normal Colorado based testing. They did say they would wait to have an A3 there before rendering final opinions.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one cringing when he dragged his shoes/watch/clothes across the trunk and bumper getting back out. Really, guys? They give you a test car and you shove a huge man in the trunk of it? Just seems disrespectful, honestly.



davewg said:


> I do take issue with some of their tom-foolery. It's really not helpful to stuff a guy in a trunk to show capacity. I mostly check out the videos to see the cars, and take most of the "commentary" with a grain of salt.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> I do take issue with some of their tom-foolery. It's really not helpful to stuff a guy in a trunk to show capacity. I mostly check out the videos to see the cars, and take most of the "commentary" with a grain of salt.


They seriously did that (I haven't watched it)? Amateurs. Everyone knows trunk capacity is measured in dead hooker (DH), not fat guy (FG).


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

The TFL review was the worst attempt at a review that i have seen.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> They seriously did that (I haven't watched it)? Amateurs. Everyone knows trunk capacity is measured in dead hooker (DH), not fat guy (FG).


Crass, but funny has hell. :laugh:


----------



## Feligula (Feb 22, 2014)

Which? (UK) S3 sedan first drive

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY7jnlz4PV4


----------

